# Alchirezepte für Frostlotus



## Albra (2. Dezember 2008)

tja für lederer gibts beim händler rezepte für pelze und borelianisches leder zu kaufen
für verzauberer gibts beim händler rezepte für traumsplitter zu kaufen

nun meine frage.. ich meine irgendwo mal einen händler mit alchirezepten für frostlotus gesehen zu haben find den aber aufs verrecken nicht mehr
nun frage ich mich verwechsel ich das jetzt durch eine reizüberflutung durch die entdeckung dalarans oder wo steht der knilch?


----------



## Friedbrecher (3. Dezember 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> tja für lederer gibts beim händler rezepte für pelze und borelianisches leder zu kaufen
> für verzauberer gibts beim händler rezepte für traumsplitter zu kaufen
> 
> nun meine frage.. ich meine irgendwo mal einen händler mit alchirezepten für frostlotus gesehen zu haben find den aber aufs verrecken nicht mehr
> nun frage ich mich verwechsel ich das jetzt durch eine reizüberflutung durch die entdeckung dalarans oder wo steht der knilch?



Also ich hab noch keinen gesehen. Wir haben ja unsere Forschungen/Transmutations-Geistesblitze für sowas.


----------



## Smeal (3. Dezember 2008)

gibts nich!

wir lernen neue rezepte durch die alchi forschung!

Mfg Smeal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Der Schriftgelehrte  hat das gleiche und hat extra sachen für sich ist schon i-wie komisch


----------



## Stroog (3. Dezember 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> gibts nich!
> 
> wir lernen neue rezepte durch die alchi forschung!
> 
> ...


 
Definitiv falsch. ;-)

Man kann  z.B. in Dalaran beim Alchielehrer ab Skill 435  4 Fläschchen lernen die Frostlotus benötigen...


----------



## nalcarya (3. Dezember 2008)

Stroog, die Frage war nicht ob es Rezepte gibt die Frostlotus benötigen, sondern ob es einen Händler gibt bei dem man gegen Frostlotus Rezepte kaufen kann... und den gibt es afaik tatsächlich nicht, als Ersatz hat der Alchi die von Smeal erwähnte Forschung um Rezepte zu lernen, die es nicht beim Lehrer gibt.

Frostlotus ist ganz einfach der neue Teufelslotus, also die Komponente die man einmal pro Flask benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StepBack (4. Dezember 2008)

Im Moment gibt es kaum Alchi-Tränke, die Rezepte benötigen, man lernt alles durch Alchi-Forschung und beim Lehrer.


----------



## Albra (4. Dezember 2008)

juhu also jeden tag möglichkeit auf einen geistesblitz für äonenmist und jede woche eine chance auf ein elixier/trank..
bisserl wenig


----------



## Tundohr (5. Dezember 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob man die Geistesblitze für die neuen Äonentransmutationen nur mit den 375+ Transmutationsrezepten bekommt (also z.B. Titan transmutieren) oder ob das auch mit alten Rezepten wie z.B. Urleben zu Urwasser funktioniert?


----------



## Golfyarmani (5. Dezember 2008)

Meine Frage zu diesen Thema ist, habt ihr auch auf die Forschung eine CD von 7 Tagen und Titan 3  Tage?


----------



## Albra (5. Dezember 2008)

nordendforschung ~7 tage/6tage 20 stunden
titan hat drei tage 20stunden
äonen-x->äonen-y ->20stunden
wobei du dich anscheinend zwischen titan oder äonentransen entscheiden musst  weil die sich einen cd teilen


hab glück das ich nen bergbauer in der gilde hab der mir sein äonenerde zur verfüghung stellte für äonenerde zu äonenschatten
jetzt kann ich ihm die erde wieder zurücktransen weil gestern entsprechend die entdeckung gemacht XD


----------



## Golfyarmani (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde, das es eine sehr lange Zeit ist.


----------



## Inetjunkie (17. Januar 2009)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Ich finde, das es eine sehr lange Zeit ist.




Jep und dazu unheimlich überflüssig, in der Cooldownphase kann ich mir die 10fache Menge zusammenfarmen :-) ...


----------



## Chimpanzee (19. Januar 2009)

zum glück wird der cooldown der forschung gesenkt ab nächsten patch:


> Alchemie
> 
> * Die Abklingzeit für Transmutieren: Titan wurde auf einen Tag verkürzt und es werden weniger Materialien benötigt.
> 
> ...


----------

